# PC Building, my specs, what say ye?



## MJDeViant (Jul 12, 2007)

Oops, I was supposed to post here like a week ago, sorry The Matt. Just thought I'd list my PC parts I'm putting together for a general consensus. I am a graphic designer who is somewhat a gamer (BF 1942 is my fav of all time, HL2, BF2, I guess FPS mostly). I am always using Photoshop and Illustrator, and sometimes After Effects all at the same time. I also use Flash 8 frequently. Basically I do a lot of print ads, portfolio work, and I am a budding web designer. I think my part choices are pretty adequate. Please don't just tell me to update to some ridiculous video card or just brag about how your PC is better. If you do a lot of what I just said I did I would like to know what you are running and any pitfalls etc. Basically getting some opinions before I start buying. Also, I am a first time builder. 

Case: Antec 900 $110
CPU: Core 2 Quad Q6660 2.4 GHz $266
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-965P-S3 LGA 775 $110
Power: OCZ600GXSSLI 600W Power Supply $100
RAM: 2GB G.Skill DDR2 800 (PC6400) $95
HD: WD Caviar 320GB $95
Video Card: XFX PVT84JUDD3 8600GT (256) $149

Total ~$800-850 (with taxes)


Just let me know if I am way off or anything. I know prices will fluctuate and I can probably go cheaper on the hard-drive and RAM. I'm buying the Vid card last.

Thanks in advance, I really like this site.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Good brand for the PSU, but more wattage will be necessary. Even the 600w in my system is barely enough for what I'm running.


----------



## MJDeViant (Jul 12, 2007)

Really? I thought maybe SLi or something video card related like that would be powerhogs, but I didn't think that what I was running would use so much. And I looked around for a decent wattage and efficiency (80%) I didn't really think I'd need more then 400W, I just picked the 600W to be safe/more future proof. What's sucking all that energy?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you visited the Power Supply Calculator? I ran my system through there and it came up at about 580w. My PSU's peak output is 600, meaning it doesn't do that unless stressed. A 30% overhead should be applied to the value it gives you as well. Additionally, having a larger PSU at the beginning means less to upgrade in the future. :wink:


----------



## MJDeViant (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll check again but I thought it said something around 400. Any other qualms about the specs? I'm thinking that new, cheaper quad-core will be great for the art.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the 8600 only pulls 30w the 600 should be fine but if you plan to upgrade the video go with a larger psu now to say paying out again later


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

HERE is a great place to purchase a 700 watt OCZ for $101 after mail in rebate and free shipping. That might be a better scene for you.


----------



## MJDeViant (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the site Tumbleweed. I like Newegg a lot but I also like having other options.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You are welcome. I purchase 95% of my items from NewEgg and ZipZoomFly as a rule. This site is much like NewEgg with the same service quality as NewEgg. On some items, they are less expensive with shipping (a biggie) than NewEgg. I always go for that bottom line with shipping included. Might give them a try sometime.

I just don't recommend places that I don't personally purchase items.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You might want to instead look at the E6600 or the E6550 when it becomes available. Most applications won't utilize quad core.

Also, the GA-N650SLI-DS4 is a better choice IMO because it is SLI ready.

Other than that, it looks good. :smile:


----------

